# turquoise covered deer skull art



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

spent a few hrs on this old deer skull and it turned out nice .also a few emeralds and red coral are on it .


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, its different...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

different and creative. I like it. can't remember where but I saw a place that covers the skull in brass or silver like a pair of baby shoes. that was pretty neat aswell.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, indeed.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good imagination.

TH


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

well,first iv ever seen


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

but i like it!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow man thats unreal

Charlie


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i spent 20 hrs on it and 170 .00 bucks in stones


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

lunkerbrad said:


> i spent 20 hrs on it and 170 .00 bucks in stones


GOOD LORD...You must love that deer.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

well i make custume rattling horns but only get 200.00 so this years stuff i get stuck with will be this art . i have a lot of customers that love a south west look and will fight over this skull with green backs. a few bob cats are next . my customers are out of state hunters .


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm gonna do that with one I have in the freezer, only I'm gonna use Miller Lite Bottle Caps. I better get to work making some available...


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting...nice work.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Kewl, what did you use to attach the stones to the skull.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*to each their own*

as i say one mans trash is ones tresure , but my wife looked at it and laughed her ***** off , that is some ugly stuff !! save your $$$ and do it where it will not hang as a deer camp joke


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

why?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

pilar said:


> as i say one mans trash is ones tresure , but my wife looked at it and laughed her ***** off , that is some ugly stuff !! save your $$$ and do it where it will not hang as a deer camp joke


no seriously, tell us how you realy feel.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> as i say one mans trash is ones tresure , but my wife looked at it and laughed her ***** off , that is some ugly stuff !! save your $$$ and do it where it will not hang as a deer camp joke


Whether you liked it or not, that's about as rude as I've seen anyone be in this forum in a long time. I'd be ashamed of myself if I had made those comments.

Wouldn't it have just been easier to keep your mouth shut? Why waste the effort just to insult someone else?

Just remember, "it's better to be thought of as an ___hole, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt."


----------



## flatscat281 (Oct 25, 2006)

Lunkerbrad,

Thanks for taking the time to post pictures of your project. Very nice work. That is a differnet look you do not see everyday and I like it. Reguardless if one likes the art or not, the majority of us out here can appreciate the man hours and detail spent on your art work. You did a great job. If you do not mind sharing, I would also like to know what you used to attach the stones to the skull. Thanks again.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree palerider. I think pilar is still upset that his wife busted up all of mounts to feed to the dogs!!

Nice job lunkerbrad. You found a very unique way to show off some antlers. Congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Pilar*



pilar said:


> as i say one mans trash is ones tresure , but my wife looked at it and laughed her ***** off , that is some ugly stuff !! save your $$$ and do it where it will not hang as a deer camp joke


Obviously you were never taught that if you don't have anything nice to say about someone or something, just say nothing at all.

Since the Pale Guy was involved in this before I was, it's his ball game, but I can tell you, as you should well know, that crud like you just posted isn't tolerated here by the moderators or the membership. In fact, I'm suprised to see that you're still here.

TH


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

pilar said:


> as i say one mans trash is ones tresure , but my wife looked at it and laughed her ***** off , that is some ugly stuff !! save your $$$ and do it where it will not hang as a deer camp joke


and one mans treasure is another mans dogie chew toys, or is that the same man.

sometimes it is best to just keep quiet, you missed that opportunity again


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Obviously you were never taught that if you don't have anything nice to say about someone or something, just say nothing at all.
> 
> Since the Pale Guy was involved in this before I was, it's his ball game, but I can tell you, as you should well know, that crud like you just posted isn't tolerated here by the moderators or the membership. In fact, I'm suprised to see that you're still here.
> 
> TH


He's on that "List"


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks for the words i am just wanting to here if yall like or not .
is this what you want to see i just did this one ..


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Fine work Lunker. Some wide lady with a wide check book will be all over your turquoise euro mount for her man's office. Put it on ebay and test the waters.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I like it, it could use some southwestern colors behind it maybe mount it on a piece of mesquite with a cactus growing beside it and some silver blended in the presentation.It would make a great table piece.Looks like it took some time to put it together. I have a sika european mount it is a 22 inch spike. This has given me a great idea. Thanks


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Lunkerbrad*

Have you airbrushed any of the euro mounts. I suspect there could be some very creative things you could do to customize / personalize the mounts.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO*

HE WISHES. LOL



Gary said:


> He's on that "List"


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*may bad you guys are right*

yes you are right my big mouth is just plan old wrong at times !!! please except my heart felt apoligy


TXPalerider said:


> Whether you liked it or not, that's about as rude as I've seen anyone be in this forum in a long time. I'd be ashamed of myself if I had made those comments.
> 
> Wouldn't it have just been easier to keep your mouth shut? Why waste the effort just to insult someone else?
> 
> Just remember, "it's better to be thought of as an ___hole, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt."


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i am always looking for a creative way for yall to display your mounts and i just wanted feed back the feed back i have got at the shop is brad you come up with some wild stuff


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> yes you are right my big mouth is just plan old wrong at times !!! please except my heart felt apoligy


Classy reply Pilar.

Thanks


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Buddy, a good lookin' true to Texas original. I like it. What that ol' wall of yours needs is one of those giant sharks you catch done up the same way!

Thanks for taking the time to take pictures and post. It's what makes this board 2cool!


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

That is definitely the most original and creative thing I have seen since Bluewatertx's mom painted his 7lb flounder mount like a monarch butterfly. 

I like it alot, but if I look at it too long I start having flashbacks from college . . .


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

You know the first time i saw it I said it's not for me but the more you look at it the more it grows on you. nice work Brad


----------

